# keeping the flies away



## ohsnapitscharity (Jun 15, 2009)

what are some ways to keep flies totally away?? these are outside bunnies. i heard of the vanilla way and the mosquito netting. what are more ways? i need all the ideas i can get.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jun 15, 2009)

all my rabbits are indoor,special building,/.but i believe you might also benefit from the use of electronic (insect-rodent)-device that plugs in the 120 vac-receptacle,..these are what i use in a controlled environment,but outdoor ac/power-use with caution-,don,t let the buns chew-on the wire,..screen door mesh might work also,..hope this has been helpful,..sincerely james waller


----------



## gale (Jun 17, 2009)

I read about this stuff but it looks like they only sell it in the UK. Looks like this site does sell to the US. 

http://www.amazinganimal.co.uk/beaphar-fly-guard-month-75ml-p-18814.html?currency=USD


----------



## terrellflyer (Jun 17, 2009)

I use a auto sprayer by Country Vet,uses 2 D batteries,sprays once on half hour,have used a repellant on the ears that was furnished by vet.


----------



## anneq (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey Cherry;

I posted this over in Nutrition & Behavior:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=46933&forum_id=48


Going on 2 weeks since using this product (initially was using it for worming the outside buns) and have had very good success sprinkling it underneath and around their cages - and anywhere else in the pen where they're droppings collect. Since they use a particular spot in their pen to poop, I simply sprinkle this stuff over it to keep the flies from multiplying until I get to cleaning out their waste (I rake it & burn it 1x a week along with old straw or hay).
Just be sure you don't get it in their eyes or that they're breathing it in while airborne since it is drying (to humans also, lol).


----------



## sheandg (Jun 17, 2009)

I have used DE for awhile now and LOVE it!!! I have chickens and it keeps the fly population way down!! I sprinkle it in their bedding and a small amount in their food. I think 2% ratio to food /DE. You can use the same on the rabbits food and sprinkle it over the poop dropping under the hutch. It is a very fine powder so it is a little messy and I wear a mask just so I don't inhale a bunch when I spread it. 

Just make sure it is FOOD GRADE DE. they sell other DE that is not food grade and it is toxic so make sure the bag reads food grade. I found it at a mill store but it isn't easy to find most places. I have to drive an hour to pick it up but it is a 50 pound bag for about 25.00 dollars and it lasts awhile.


----------



## Zouave (Jun 18, 2009)

I am supposed to know what "DE" is??

I have enough trouble keeping flies away from indoor critters.

Look up on the Web fly control products for stables and the like.

They also have liquid tanks that attract them and drown them. I have seen it filled with flies outside, but indoors it did nothing, not a fly not even in August, and that after two weeks. Go figure. Even with pheremones.


----------



## ohsnapitscharity (Jun 18, 2009)

hey and thanks for all the replies the vanilla technique helped to greatly reduce the flies...but what about mosquitos?


----------



## anneq (Jun 18, 2009)

*DE=*Diatomaceous Earth
*[font="arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Diatomaceous Earth[/font]*
*
Zouave wrote: *


> I am supposed to know what "DE" is??


----------



## werecatrising (Jun 19, 2009)

After anneq's original thread on DE I ordered some. So far I am seeing good results. I didn't expect it to kill the flies, but I have seen some dead or dying.

I wonder what is in the stuff they sell in the UK.


----------



## gale (Jun 19, 2009)

I think I will buy some of the DE. Our buns are outside and I am emptying their litter boxes every day but they do miss sometimes (not to mention the flying jumps into and out of the boxes when they're doing their binkies). And since they are right on the grass it's not always easy to find all the little poops. 

So I can just sprinkle it into the litter each day? And sprinkle some in the whole pen? They lay on the grass, especially under the hutch where some of the poop goes (the parts that don't make it into the inside litterbox) so that wouldn't hurt them to lay on it? Or is it better to just feed it?

Also, where is everyone buying it? I don't have any feed stores that carry it so I have to buy it online.


----------



## anneq (Jun 19, 2009)

Gale,

After I clean out their litter trays and put in fresh paper to line it, I sprinkle the DE on that.
For the outside buns whose cages are elevated above the ground, thus their droppings fall below - I sprinkle DE directly below that space and also around it.
They have a favorite spot where I put their hay that they like to poop at, and I also sprinkle it on that area. Basically, any place I see that their dropping have accumulated is where I put the DE.
I also put the recommended amount in their pellets - it can also be put in their fur if mites or fleas are a concern.

The only thing to be concerned about it getting it in their eyes or nasal passages (as well as your own) because it dries up anything it lands on. It is NOT poisonous.

I order it through this company:

https://www.earthworkshealth.com/


----------



## okiron (Jun 19, 2009)

Diatomaceous earth, fly predator if you're really bad.


----------



## gale (Jun 19, 2009)

*anneq wrote: *


> Gale,
> 
> After I clean out their litter trays and put in fresh paper to line it, I sprinkle the DE on that.
> For the outside buns whose cages are elevated above the ground, thus their droppings fall below - I sprinkle DE directly below that space and also around it.
> ...


Ok thanks-that makes sense. They are outside but in an enclosed pen with a hutch in it so they can be right on the grass. Their favorite spot is right under the hutch which is, coincidentally, right under one litter pan, so I'm sure there's some stray poo under there. They don't miss much in that litter pan though. Plus they kick poo out of the other litter pan so I can concentrate on that area too. :thanks:


----------

